# Has anyone tried strong acids?



## dshaneb (May 21, 2005)

I am wondering if anyone has experimented with acids to try to remove the white ground haze from bottles?  The weak oxalic acid is Barkeeper's friend doesn't work for the bad haze, but I'm talking about using phosphoric, hydrochloric, sulfuric, acetic, etcetera.  Anyone?

 I also wonder if MEK would have an effect.  (Methyl Ethyl Ketone)  I know it will clean grease and grime off your hands better than even gasoline will.

 Shane


----------



## RazorsEdge (May 21, 2005)

Yes, a great product to use is CLR. It has Hydroxyacetic acid, Sulfamic acid, and Hydrochloric acid in it....i posted how i use it for someone else, i will copy paste it for you


----------



## RazorsEdge (May 21, 2005)

This was my post for someone asking about CLR

 "Hey man, CLR is the stuff. I LOVE IT....except when it gets under my fingernails...but anyways what i do that works really well is I take a long toothbrush and put it in the CLR bottle, thein i scrub the glass and the toothbrush lets you scrub the inside...If the bottle is too deep what i do is take a long shiskabob skewer and some paper towels and you dip the paper towel in the CLR and then put it in the bottle and use the skewer to manuever it around and scrub the insides. Then when youre done you get it out and put a dry piece of paper towel and do the same thing to dry it off because if you dont wipe CLR off of anything when youre done it will leave a white residue. Good luck"

 hope that helps (it works on the caps, bricks, and metal to...instantly breaks down and off all the crap)


----------



## Bottle tumbler (May 21, 2005)

I always soak my bottles in plain water when I come home from digging, then the next day it muratic acid and water for 1 to 2 days to remove rust and tough dirt, then if I want they get tumbled to remove etching. see pictures of bottle problems at bottletumbling.com

 rick


----------

